# Lakers are trying to move Walton and Sasha



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers have tried to move Luke Walton(notes) and Sasha Vujacic(notes) to shed some salary before Thursday’s trade deadline. One league source the Lakers have even had discussions with one of their Pacific Division rivals: the Blazers. The Blazers, the source said, seem more focused on landing a big man.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-tradebuzz021310&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cmon Mitch! Move that dead weight!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Great news.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So when did POR move back to the Pacific Division?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan, Fish, Ammo, and Powell to the Bulls for Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas. Chicago buys out Fish, and he takes a 30 day break. Resigns with us for the vet min fully refreshed and ready for a playoff run. Get it done Mitch!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Jordan, Fish, Ammo, and Powell to the Bulls for Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas. Chicago buys out Fish, and he takes a 30 day break. Resigns with us for the vet min fully refreshed and ready for a playoff run. Get it done Mitch!


I think both teams benefit in different ways from that deal. However, it's tough to see the Lakers taking on Hinrich unless they can get rid of Walton and/or Sasha to another team.

If we had a bench of Fisher, Brown, Thomas and Odom, I'd be very happy. Brown, Tyrus and Odom would provide some real highlight material.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't you have to be on the roster on March 1st to be playoff eligible?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Jordan, Fish, Ammo, and Powell to the Bulls for Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas. Chicago buys out Fish, and he takes a 30 day break. Resigns with us for the vet min fully refreshed and ready for a playoff run. Get it done Mitch!


Hard for me to imagine the Lakers getting Hinrich and Thomas but that'd be amazing. We'd be the best defensive team in the league a by a good amount.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Jordan, Fish, Ammo, and Powell to the Bulls for Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas. Chicago buys out Fish, and he takes a 30 day break. Resigns with us for the vet min fully refreshed and ready for a playoff run. Get it done Mitch!


fap fap fap


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Here’s something else to watch: The Portland Trail Blazers were telling teams over the weekend they had a chance to acquire Los Angeles Lakers guard Sasha Vujacic and wondered whether teams might have an interest in obtaining him. This prompted several executives to suggest the Blazers were working on a three-team trade, including one Eastern Conference general manager who had been told the elements of the package included Thomas and Vujacic to Portland,


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?lc=NBA&c=1&TEAM_ID=&PLAYER_ID=&hd=20100215#STORY_24234


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess Luke is out indefinitely with the pinched nerve in his back. This could affect us trading Morrison now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I guess Luke is out indefinitely with the pinched nerve in his back.


WTF!!!! When did this happen...more and more like his dad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> WTF!!!! When did this happen...more and more like his dad


Just happened today. 

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2010/02/luke-walton-may-be-done-for-season.php


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, moving Walton is out of the picture. Still hoping we can snag either Brewer or Hinrich before the deadline.


----------

